# Imac 27 retina 5k display  ?



## vet4scuba (Aug 23, 2015)

Hi
Buying a new Imac 27 Retina 5k display
will get the 4.0GHz Quad chore Intel I7 processer
My Q is about Ram and graphic display
Is 16 enough or should I go to 32 MB ?
Is the AMD Radeon Ram 290x 2 gb enough or should I get the AMD Radeon  Ram 295X  4gb  card ?
I will be using LR, PS and Silver Effects Pro.
Images stored on external hard drives and finished folders on HD and  external hard drive and Carbonite
Thanks
Joe Parisi  Marco Island FL>


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi Joe. I've just picked up the same machine and it's a beauty.  I bought it with 8GB of RAM, took it out and replaced it with 32GB from Crucial (or OWC would work too) for less than the cost of 16GB from Apple.  That's so easy to do, it's a no brainer decision.  I also upgraded the graphics card to the 4GB (from Apple) since Lightroom's likely to use the GPU more in future versions.


----------



## shiraz (Sep 3, 2015)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Hi Joe. I've just picked up the same machine and it's a beauty.  I bought it with 8GB of RAM, took it out and replaced it with 32GB from Crucial (or OWC would work too) for less than the cost of 16GB from Apple.  That's so easy to do, it's a no brainer decision.  I also upgraded the graphics card to the 4GB (from Apple) since Lightroom's likely to use the GPU more in future versions.



Do you print images yourself? How is the color accuracy, brightness and contrast between the prints and the screen?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 3, 2015)

I haven't had chance to calibrate yet (no time for photography!).  I'm hoping to get it done before I go on vacation, so I'll let you know how it compares with the EIZO, which has always been a good print match.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 5, 2015)

Done. And I have to say I'm really impressed.  There's slightly more shadow detail on the EIZO, but not by much, and the iMac screen is surprisingly neutral.  I could live without the EIZO if I needed to, and that's the first time I've said that.


----------



## shiraz (Sep 6, 2015)

thanks for the info!


----------



## mcasan (Sep 7, 2015)

What resolution are using to do work in LR or PS?    You using full 5K or 5k Retina/HiDPI....or something in between.    The reason I ask is that I am about to go 4K with my Macbook and want to know any pointers about screen resolutions for doing photo editing vs something like running a web browser or a world processor.  

Any and all feedback is appreciated!


----------



## vet4scuba (Sep 7, 2015)

I am using the retina 5k   for PS, LR & Silver effects Pro. Terrific resolution and detail. For photo PP is a winner.
Over kill for web browsing or word processing.

Joe Parisi 
Marco Island Fl.


----------



## shiraz (Sep 8, 2015)

At this moment I use a "normal" resolution 27" screen.


----------



## mcasan (Sep 8, 2015)

All resolutions are normal if supported by the GPU, OS, and monitor.    I guess you mean something below 4K.


----------



## shiraz (Sep 8, 2015)

vet4scuba said:


> Over kill for web browsing or word processing.



So for non photo editing stuff, it's not that good? Or irritating?


----------



## clee01l (Sep 8, 2015)

shiraz said:


> So for non photo editing stuff, it's not that good? Or irritating?


Neither.  If web browsing or word processing are ALL that you do, you don't need an industrial strength Video card.  GPUs are designed for computer games and FMV. They are (were) wasted for everything else.  If you were not a gamer and did not watch a lot of movies you didn't need a high end video card.  Then some one figured out that you could use that idle GPU for intensive calculations JUST like the CPU.  For some time PS has been coded to take advantage of this additional numerical processor. Now LR6 will make use of the GPU for intensive development calculations IF it is present.


----------



## vet4scuba (Sep 8, 2015)

I agree with Cletus.

Joe


----------



## mcasan (Sep 10, 2015)

With a given screen size one resolution may not fit all.....apps or users.     With a 4K monitor you nay want to run a 4K monitor in full 4K mode to see all the details of the images.  Granted you may need to tell LR and PS to make the fonts in the menus as large as possible.    But when it comes to running a browser or word processor, many running the monitor at 4 Retina/HiPDI is better for your eyes.  You will lose screen real estate; however, you should see larger crisper text that is easier to read.    Many people with 4K monitors routinely run the monitors a something between full 4K and 4K Retina modes.   Do whatever works best for your eyes.


----------

